# Max. tenuifolia



## Ron-NY (May 19, 2007)

this was a nemesis of mine. I had one for years and couldn't bloom it. Last year I decided I had a non-blooming variety. I put out a call for divisions and received three of them. I grew each with a different culture to see what would work for me. Well this one was put in moss and with my Catts. 
the fragrance is wonderful


----------



## Marco (May 19, 2007)

love the red and great spotting


----------



## MoreWater (May 19, 2007)

congrats! Maxillarias generally are my nemesis. Can't grow 'em potted or mounted - it's a losing battle.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 19, 2007)

I have about 35 Maxillaria species and this one has been the most problematic.


----------



## MoreWater (May 19, 2007)

This was my first - that must explain why I believe I can't grow them. :evil:


----------



## MoreWater (May 19, 2007)

Do you have lankesteri? How are you growing it?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2007)

I have two. I almost lost one, but a year or so ago, I potted it in coconut fiber in a clay pot. It gets watered two times a week, and so far has recovered. It's in bloom now. I, too, love the fragrance.


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2007)

I have a big specimen that I got from Eric M. It only put out 2 blooms, maybe I need to repot in moss and coconut!


----------



## gonewild (May 20, 2007)

In the lowland forest this species grows on major limbs high in the canopy. It receives a lot of strong light. It is one of the more common orchids found in Brazil nut trees which are rather open in their structure. Maybe it will grow better if you give it more light?


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2007)

My tenufolia has been consistently good for me, but I got it as a large plant that was already blooming intermittently. I suggested the following culture to some other folks with non blooming plants and it worked well for them.

Warm wet and somewhat shaded during the spring summer growth and blooming period. Feed heavy.

In winter pull back the shade cloth, very bright light, withhold water till the pseudo bulbs shrivel a bit. Cool into the high 50's.

As soon as you see new growth (usually early spring). Increase water and feed. Gradually cut back light. I recently saw some that were flowered under very high light which excessively recurved and curved the petals into tubes.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 20, 2007)

MoreWater said:


> Do you have lankesteri? How are you growing it?


lankesteri is one I don't have


----------



## MoreWater (May 20, 2007)

how could you not be growing it? I think you must get one oke: Last I checked, both Oak Hill and TOF had them. 

I am fairly positive that if I ever try a Maxillaria again, it will be this one. These pix from before I killed it.








​


----------



## MoreWater (May 20, 2007)

I just realized I totally hijacked the thread. sorry.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 20, 2007)

no problem for I justed added this to my wish list....thanks. 
striata is one that I added last year and hopefully I will eventually bloom.


----------



## practicallyostensible (May 20, 2007)

Argh. Max. tenuifolia makes me crazy. I bloomed it once the season after I got it... almost five years ago now and it's never bloomed since. It's huge now. I'll try the culture info provided. Maybe I'll have better luck. Congrats on blooming yours, it gives me hope. The aroma is amazing, something like coconuts.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2007)

Thanx for the tips, I will print them out and use for my guide.


----------



## Rick (May 22, 2007)

Here's a fairly clear pic of this years blooming. There are 30 or more blooms in this mess. I took it to a show recently, and the whole car smelled of coconut.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2007)

Nicely grown plant, Rick!


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2007)

Mindblowing! Maybe I'll move mine to a warmer spot.


----------

